# Looking for a California Golden Breeder



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm somewhat biased, but I'd recommend Artistry Golden Retrievers in Simi Valley.

What part of California are you in?

.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a wonderful golden 8 mos. old. She is from Royal Goldens mommy and daddy from Shandalane kennels. They do all clearances, daddy is ofa excellent. They are doing another litter this summer with the same male, of course if available. Look up there site, I was very happy with little Lucy. Mommy Sasha is in the city of Orange, hopefully that would be close by. Let me know what you thought. I really research all breeders for months, felt they were doing everything right.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are 2 breeders off the top of my head! Artistry was another I was going to mention too. 
http://www.premieregoldenretrievers.com/
http://www.birnamwood.com/come_in.php


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

On the off chance you don't find a breeder be sure and visit our Sanctuary and maybe consider adopting as well. www.hbgrr.org


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Check out this older thread, lots of wonderful info.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?p=875921


----------



## cagoldenseeker (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for all of your suggestions! I'll definitely check them out. Here is some background info on me if it will help... 

I had made previous arrangements with Shadalane, and was going to actually physically pick out my puppy this weekend, and then put it through their training program until I took the puppy home in September. Now, before anyone goes off on putting a puppy through training with someone else instead of training it myself, I would love and am capable of training my own puppy, but, my landlord (personal friend as well) only is letting me keep a dog with the exception that it goes through a professional training course. However, with Shadalane's training prices, I can only reasonably afford about 7 weeks of training, which I still believe is plenty as I was wanting to do more of the training myself anyway. But, the earliest time I can bring my new puppy home is still September. So I'm having to do some rearranging and am now getting a summer born puppy so that it will turn 8 weeks about 7 weeks out from September. 

Now that all of that confusing stuff is out of the way, my parents live in Livermore (NorCal, near Walnut Creek, East Bay) and I live in San Luis Obispo (Central California), so I am open to most breeders in California. My breaking point would probably be anything past a 6 hour drive from Livermore or SLO. 

Thank you once again for all of your help!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Look up Royal Goldens, they are breeding this summer, timing sounds good for you, it is the mom from my puppy and daddy from shad. I am confused are you getting a puppy from shad.?


----------



## cagoldenseeker (Apr 28, 2010)

58loosy said:


> Look up Royal Goldens, they are breeding this summer, timing sounds good for you, it is the mom from my puppy and daddy from shad. I am confused are you getting a puppy from shad.?


Sorry for the confusion. I was going to, but the puppies are already old enough to start training, so the price for training from now till September is a little too steep for us. We will still put the puppy we purchase through their training program, we will just not be getting a puppy from them because the timing just didn't work out well. 

Thank you so much for the info on Royal Goldens. That would be an excellent option.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I figured I was getting a half shad puppy,lol. The breeder is very nice, their phone #is on the site, let me know what you do, my puppy's name is Lucy, I got to know the breeder really, well, I talked to them before we knew Sasha was preg.


----------



## cagoldenseeker (Apr 28, 2010)

I am now in contact with Sunbeam and Royal Goldens. I have contacted the others as well, but am still awaiting a reply. 

Also, does anyone know of Emeralds Goldens? This is their site, http://emeraldsgoldens.com/. I am considering them because they have a litter planned for that timing with the parents being Harley and Pieper who both have OFA excellent hips. 

And my next question is, Sunbeam requires that their puppies not be altered until 14 months because of various health reasons. I have no problem with this, but, I was planning on getting a male. Does anyone know what age males begin having behavior problems (as a companion) because of being intact? Also, do you think there would be a big problem with marking? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

sharlin said:


> On the off chance you don't find a breeder be sure and visit our Sanctuary and maybe consider adopting as well. www.hbgrr.org



Excellent advice!


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

cagoldenseeker said:


> I am now in contact with Sunbeam and Royal Goldens. I have contacted the others as well, but am still awaiting a reply.
> 
> Also, does anyone know of Emeralds Goldens? This is their site, http://emeraldsgoldens.com/. I am considering them because they have a litter planned for that timing with the parents being Harley and Pieper who both have OFA excellent hips.
> 
> And my next question is, Sunbeam requires that their puppies not be altered until 14 months because of various health reasons. I have no problem with this, but, I was planning on getting a male. Does anyone know what age males begin having behavior problems (as a companion) because of being intact? Also, do you think there would be a big problem with marking? Thanks for your help!


FYI Harley does NOT have excellent hips - OFA prelim was excellent but it looks like his hips come back from the final clearance as good. Also eye clearance is not listed with CERF and even the website states 2003 - this should be getting done YEARLY with at least ONE time being sent to CERF for a number. Not saying this is not a good breeder as most everything else looks pretty good to me but I would REALLY insist on seeing those eye clearances in person.


----------



## cagoldenseeker (Apr 28, 2010)

damita said:


> FYI Harley does NOT have excellent hips - OFA prelim was excellent but it looks like his hips come back from the final clearance as good. Also eye clearance is not listed with CERF and even the website states 2003 - this should be getting done YEARLY with at least ONE time being sent to CERF for a number. Not saying this is not a good breeder as most everything else looks pretty good to me but I would REALLY insist on seeing those eye clearances in person.


Thank you! I will say that I did slip up, it is not a Harley cross, it is a cross with a Harley son. I misread the email. The son's name is Oakley. Thank you for the heads up though. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Tamra Howard of Tamerlan's Goldens, Cotati, CA. That's in the Santa Rosa area. I have no idea what her current plans are but would also trust anyone she might recommend.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

cagoldenseeker said:


> ..And my next question is, Sunbeam requires that their puppies not be altered until 14 months because of various health reasons. I have no problem with this, but, I was planning on getting a male. Does anyone know what age males begin having behavior problems (as a companion) because of being intact? Also, do you think there would be a big problem with marking? Thanks for your help!


For my personal dogs-never. I always have intact males and females, and I have never had any behavior problems such as marking or humping people. Even humping each other is much less a sexual behavior than it is a dominance thing and I rarely observe that unless it is with the girls as they approach a season.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

cagoldenseeker said:


> Thank you! I will say that I did slip up, it is not a Harley cross, it is a cross with a Harley son. I misread the email. The son's name is Oakley. Thank you for the heads up though. I will definitely check it out.


Good to see it was a simple error!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OP, please PM me if you're still looking for a breeder. I have heard some good things about some of the breeders in this thread, but also some pretty specific bad information about one of them that I'd rather not post on the public site.


----------



## searchingforagolden (Apr 29, 2010)

*Shadalane Golden Retrievers*

Does anyone have Shadalane's Contact information? I am looking to purchase a puppy from them.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

We got Cody from Master's Goldens in Petaluma and enjoyed working with Jennifer. Another Petaluma breeder is Foxfire Goldens. I believe someone else mentioned Birnam Woods, our first goldens father was a Birnam Woods dog.

Cody is 13 months old and we just had him neutered. There were no problems with him marking or acting out in any way.

Good luck in your search. 

www.mastersgoldenretrievers.com
www.foxfire-goldens.com


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Just put in shadalane kennels it will come up, large web site. There is even a phone #.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have 2 Sunbeam goldens. My female(Emmy) is 8 years old and my male(Gambler) is 2 years old. Gambler has not been neutered and has no issues at all. Cathie works with her puppies and they do learn manners. Actually my female is the boss and Gambler is very respectful!! My best friend also has 2 Sunbeam goldens. Sunbeam goldens are beautiful and very sweet.
If you have any other questions you can PM me. Good luck


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I can reccomend Christine at Premiere from personal dealings. She is wonderful and I believe has a litter planned!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Ash said:


> I can reccomend Christine at Premiere from personal dealings. She is wonderful and I believe has a litter planned!


She has a nice litter planned!!
I wish I could have one right now.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Ash said:


> I can reccomend Christine at Premiere from personal dealings. She is wonderful and I believe has a litter planned!


Me too.

My "Emma" was sired by her "Dolce". She is my avatar puppy.

.


----------



## isunelan (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought Sunbeam goldens had to be neutered because it is on the contract?
How easy is it to work with the breeder?
I tried to e-mail her but it has been a week with no response.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

most breeders require that puppies going to pet homes be spayed or neutered. as for the response time, there are a lot of shows right now and it could just be taking longer to get back to people.


----------



## isunelan (Jun 8, 2011)

Do you happen to know any other good breeders that are having a litter around june-oct? I live in the Bay Area near San Jose but I can travel around california


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

isunelan said:


> Do you happen to know any other good breeders that are having a litter around june-oct? I live in the Bay Area near San Jose but I can travel around california


I think Artistry goldens has a litter due any day now. Those pups would be going home in august. I also know that melissa simpson at ridgeview goldens in bakersfield has a breeding planned for this summer. I think marjorie blake at quailwood retrievers also might be planning a litter. not sure of the details or timing but you could email them and inquire about their breeding plans this year.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

isunelan said:


> Do you happen to know any other good breeders that are having a litter around june-oct? I live in the Bay Area near San Jose but I can travel around california


What are you looking for in your puppy? Just a pet?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

nixietink said:


> What are you looking for in your puppy? Just a pet?


I should have asked that as well. the people I mentioned above are mostly active in conformation. I assumed you were looking for conformation style litters since you mentioned emailing cathie turner.


----------



## isunelan (Jun 8, 2011)

Just for a pet and not planning on going to show.


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

I realize this is an old-ish thread, but can anyone provide contact info for Tamra Howard, Tamerlan Goldens, who is mentioned in this thread? Thanks.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Sivin said:


> Tamra Howard of Tamerlan's Goldens, Cotati, CA. That's in the Santa Rosa area. I have no idea what her current plans are but would also trust anyone she might recommend.



Bumping up this thread to see if anyone has gotten a puppy from Tamerlan recently. Is this breeder still recommended?


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Joanne Scott of Scott's 24k Goldens in Exeter, CA is expecting a litter.


----------



## bbproulx (Aug 23, 2017)

*Beware tamerlan goldens & tamra howard*

Wish I had seen this earlier. 

Beware of Tamra Howard and Tamerlan Goldens! My sister has gotten 4 puppies from her and ALL FOUR HAVE DIED FROM CANCER. Most recently, the puppy died at 10 months old from lymphoma! 

Tamra actually admitted that because you can't screen for cancer she disregards cancer history in her breedings.

She also took over 2 weeks and multiple emails to respond to my sister after she told her that her 10-month-old puppy had died. And her response was disgusting. It was full of all sorts of legal protection language. She said she has no financial responsibility, her contract sells puppies "AS IS", and she even mentions that my sister did not let her know before the puppy was euthanized! The puppy went from perfectly fine, to a slight limp, to unable to walk in less than 5 days. MRI showed aggressive cancer in and around vertebrae and into leg muscle. And, yes, my sister did not call Tamra during the seven hours she had between the MRI results and euthanizing him. She waited the 7 hours for family members to be able to go to Sage Veterinary and say goodbye. 

Puppy was not neutered, ate only organic high-quality food, never near any lawn chemicals, etc. Only reason was GENETIC.

I have never been so disgusted with a breeder in my life.


----------



## bbproulx (Aug 23, 2017)

You mentioned that you have heard some very bad things about some of the breeders mentioned. I realize this was an old post, but wondered whether Tamra Howard/Tamerlan Goldens was one of the bad breeders you refer to? 
My sister has gotten 4 from her and all four have died from cancer. Most recently at 10 months old! Worst thing is Tamra's disgusting response.

Anyway, would appreciate hearing any info you have about this.

I tried to pm you but it wouldn't work. Perhaps you can pm me?


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

*Marjorie Blake Quailwood*

I have done a ton of research (met with way too many to count) and Marjorie Blake (Quailwood) in Bakersfield is the best of the best. She is in Bakersfield but I don't care where you are, it's worth the drive. She has been doing it forever, and many other well respected breeders breed her dogs.
She does not have a website (she's been doing this forever and her litters are sold before they are conceived) but message me or email me [email protected] and I'll send you her number. The most incredible woman and she always insists before you put down a deposit you come and meet her dogs and her and make sure you love the dogs, etc. She doesn't do a puppy questionnaire she really gets to know you and cares SO deeply and it shows.I brought my dog trainer out with me (I'm being very careful about finding a puppy because I'm looking for a service/ show/ agility dog/ its kind of a tall order) to meet with her/ for her to look at the dogs/ make sure i was making the right choice (we had met with SO many breeders/dogs all over CA and had been very disappointed) My trainer was BLOWN away. She kept saying "this woman and her dogs are incredible!" anyways, wanted to share as I spent many months and so much time on this in the past 6 months.


----------

